# Team Instinct - There is no shelter from the storm



## BurningDesire (Jul 11, 2016)

I am willing to become allies with blue. Red, you're a joke.

#TeamInstinctFTW


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 11, 2016)

YOU FUCKING _YICK_

(my friend and i made racist slurs for each team when we were playing pokemon go, instinct is yick, mystic is bluke, and valor is reak)


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 11, 2016)

once i get to level 5, i will be with team valor.
that is after i get a new phone for the game.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 11, 2016)

I just started. Wtf is all this?


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 11, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> I just started. Wtf is all this?


when you get to level 5, go to a gym and choose team valor.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 11, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> when you get to level 5, go to a gym and choose team valor.


No. You choose team Instinct


----------



## Blue (Jul 11, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> No. You choose team Instinct


I'd rather kill myself.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 11, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> I'd rather kill myself.


There is no point in continuing Being in team red or blue is like being in purgatory everything is all dandy but then you realize your dead. It sucks. Join team yellow and you won't have to fight the storm.


----------



## Blue (Jul 11, 2016)

Spoiler: ...


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 11, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Spoiler: ...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55879


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 11, 2016)

Sorry for the noob question, but how do I get coins?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 11, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Sorry for the noob question, but how do I get coins?


From defending gyms or buying them


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 11, 2016)

B-but I'm only level 2!  Soo, plenty of time to choose!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 11, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> B-but I'm only level 2!  Soo, plenty of time to choose!


Yeah, to choose team yellow


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't get it whats so bad about team valor.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 11, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I don't get it whats so bad about team valor.


Same.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2016)

I don't even have a smartphone to play Pokemon Go on and I've already chosen to go with team Valor. :^]


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 12, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I don't get it whats so bad about team valor.


Yeah, I'd go with my favourite colour. (Green BTW)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 12, 2016)

#TeamMysticMasterRace


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 14, 2016)

I picked Mystic. Starting to think it was a mistake after re-reading this thread.


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 14, 2016)

Heh.


Spoiler



http://ifunny.co/fun/RdVIULd14


----------



## Bruuh (Aug 8, 2016)

dedication is in the wrong side buddy
valor has, dedication, determination, loyalty, willpower, this is valor, is the belief in the good ideals and in friendship and strength, everything can change and reborn from ashes, like a fenix


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 8, 2016)

Quick update: Now Level 18, Team Instinct!


----------



## ElectricHouse (Aug 8, 2016)

Team Instinct Forever! "There is no shelter from the storm!"


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 8, 2016)

Team Instinct member here.


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Team Instinct member here.


i used to have respect for you


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 8, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> i used to have respect for you


I never had respect for you.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 8, 2016)

Mystic master race


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 9, 2016)

VALOR VALOR GET DOLLAR


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 9, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> VALOR VALOR GET DOLLAR


YOU AND ME, WE ARE THE SAME


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 9, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> YOU AND ME, WE ARE THE SAME


WOOAAAAH


----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 9, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> once i get to level 5, i will be with team valor.
> that is after i get a new phone for the game.


>once i get to level 5, i will be with team valor.
that is after i get a new phone for the game
>for the game
*>for the game*
topkek


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2016)

Poor kitten


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 9, 2016)

I have been in level 6 for some time now, but my weak phone keeps on crashing before it gets to the leader selection. Forget valor, I'm team Blank for now.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2016)

I am on Team Instinct


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 9, 2016)

Someone called?


----------



## mgrev (Aug 9, 2016)

Valor needs to fuck off


----------



## BurningDesire (Aug 9, 2016)

No shelter from the storm.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Blue (Aug 9, 2016)

1v1 me Team I-Stink


Spoiler


----------



## Lucar (Aug 10, 2016)

TEAM INCEST WOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey can somebody please explain why team Valor gets SO-MUCH-FUCKING-HATE?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



keven3477 said:


> I don't get it whats so bad about team valor.


People see the word "Valor" and when they look in the mirror and see they have none they get #TRIGGERD and then go ape-shit I guess idk.


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 12, 2016)

Team mystic and valor scums


----------



## BurningDesire (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kingy (Aug 14, 2016)

ewww you people are disgusting, everybody knows that Team Mystic is the best team.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Aug 14, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> ewww you people are disgusting, everybody knows that Team Mystic is the best team.


this


----------



## Khangaroo (Aug 15, 2016)

i dont even play pokemon go


----------

